# Home Alone



## john a (Jul 29, 2007)

*Steak for one, wife is in South Florida with the kids and grandchildren for a couple of days; I had to work Sat.*


----------



## PantherTailgater (Jul 29, 2007)

Good looking onion rings!!  That's a man's meal if I've ever seen it!    

Good onion rings are hard to find anymore.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 29, 2007)

PantherTailgater said:
			
		

> Good looking onion rings!!  That's a man's meal if I've ever seen it!
> 
> Good onion rings are hard to find anymore.



Just missing the beer!


----------



## PantherTailgater (Jul 29, 2007)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> PantherTailgater said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dang!  I was mesmerized by the onion rings!


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 29, 2007)

Nice!
Awesome grill marks!


----------



## Diva Q (Jul 29, 2007)

I would eat that in a heart beat.


----------



## surfinsapo (Jul 29, 2007)

"Es perfecto mi amigo!!!"   [smilie=a_goodjob.gif] in other words...."It's perfect my friend"..


----------



## cleglue (Jul 29, 2007)

VERY VERY Nice!


----------



## wittdog (Jul 29, 2007)

I'd kill for that steak and onion rings right now.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Jul 30, 2007)

Fine job John My wife  goes to a church group every wed nite & as yall know its steak nite @ JB's!... I found a recipe for oven onion rings That looks real good that I will try it soon. I got 2 deep fryers But the oil always needs changing,


----------



## john a (Jul 30, 2007)

007bond-jb said:
			
		

> Fine job John My wife  goes to a church group every wed nite & as yall know its steak nite @ JB's!... I found a recipe for oven onion rings That looks real good that I will try it soon. I got 2 deep fryers But the oil always needs changing,



Here you go JB - http://www.oreida.com/

You got that right about the oil, plus your Doc will like these better for you.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Jul 30, 2007)

Allrite doc I drinkin Guy Grey tea tonite..... OL Boy


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 31, 2007)

MMMMMMMMMMMMMMM, Steak!


----------

